# Do you tip?



## Learned (Sep 19, 2008)

Question.
I had an after thought after picking up my puppy from get groomed yesterday. I received substandard grooming, and I was very disappointed...made me think that maybe they would do a better job if they knew they were getting a tip. I went to Pet Smart so it really didn't cross my mind to tip. I don't know why- maybe because it's a store atmosphere and not private - I dunno- But should I be tipping and how much?
I have a small Shih Tzu.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Learned said:


> Question.
> I had an after thought after picking up my puppy from get groomed yesterday. I received substandard grooming, and I was very disappointed...made me think that maybe they would do a better job if they knew they were getting a tip. I went to Pet Smart so it really didn't cross my mind to tip. I don't know why- maybe because it's a store atmosphere and not private - I dunno- But should I be tipping and how much?
> I have a small Shih Tzu.


wow...I never thought about it?.....I've only had my pug groomed one time.

but I guess it would make sense to tip...just like getting your hair or nails done right?

..my guess would be the standard 15% unless you really loved the job they did ....then you could go up from there?...


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I would say at least 60% of my clientele tip every time I groom their dog. Some only tip at Christmas time, and it may be in the form of a gift, rather than monetary. And some never tip. Regardless of whether they tip or not, I give each dog and each client the best service, and the best haircuts. I do not discriminate against someone who does not tip. My prices are high for my area, and I don't expect a tip, but they are certainly appreciated. I have a great relationship with all my regular clients, and I think that is important, and not something you can always get at a box store where groomers seem to be coming and moving on before you can have the same groomer twice. Technically, pet grooming is a service, and most servicers are tipped, but many people just don't think of it like that. I have had many people ask me if they can or should tip me. I say if you got great service, let them know, not just by giving a tip, but tell them what you liked about their service. If you were not happy, then by all means, let them know why, and move on. Not all groomers are good groomers, and it doesn't mean they didn't try hard, cause they didn't think they were going to get a tip. Grooming is an art, creating with a dog's hair and body structure, etc. while getting the important areas short, clean, etc. etc. and some groomers just have more of a knack/or have more experience. And, just like hair stylist, everyone has their own "flair" and what you don't like, the next person may.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

A good groomer is worth his/her weight in gold, so I always tipped when I was taking my Poodles to be groomed. Whether I tipped or not should not influence the groomer at all. When I didn't like the outcome, I talked with the groomer, sharing what I wanted, or did not want. A substandard groom would result in my going elsewhere.


----------



## Learned (Sep 19, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> I would say at least 60% of my clientele tip every time I groom their dog. Some only tip at Christmas time, and it may be in the form of a gift, rather than monetary. And some never tip. Regardless of whether they tip or not, I give each dog and each client the best service, and the best haircuts. I do not discriminate against someone who does not tip. My prices are high for my area, and I don't expect a tip, but they are certainly appreciated. I have a great relationship with all my regular clients, and I think that is important, and not something you can always get at a box store where groomers seem to be coming and moving on before you can have the same groomer twice. Technically, pet grooming is a service, and most servicers are tipped, but many people just don't think of it like that. I have had many people ask me if they can or should tip me. I say if you got great service, let them know, not just by giving a tip, but tell them what you liked about their service. If you were not happy, then by all means, let them know why, and move on. Not all groomers are good groomers, and it doesn't mean they didn't try hard, cause they didn't think they were going to get a tip. Grooming is an art, creating with a dog's hair and body structure, etc. while getting the important areas short, clean, etc. etc. and some groomers just have more of a knack/or have more experience. And, just like hair stylist, everyone has their own "flair" and what you don't like, the next person may.


VERY VERY good post! I started thinking more about it after I posted and realized that it's a service exactly like you mentioned and it deserves the same as if I were to get my hair done.
I did go back and let them know that not one thing I asked was done (nicely) and they did have him redone at n/c by the managaer. Which I was EXTREMELY happy with her work.. It also made me realize that Tucker has not been properly groomed - meaning a bath at all when told he was given one or if so not a thoroughone at all. Because usually by the time he got home he looked all scruffy again after being groomed and this last redo he still looks groomed and smells good too!



poodleholic said:


> A good groomer is worth his/her weight in gold, so I always tipped when I was taking my Poodles to be groomed. Whether I tipped or not should not influence the groomer at all. When I didn't like the outcome, I talked with the groomer, sharing what I wanted, or did not want. A substandard groom would result in my going elsewhere.


I agree-and I am most certainly moving on.
I will go to the lady my parents took their Shih Tzu to. I didn't ask them about her because I felt it was too close to the passing of their Shih Tzu..then forgot all about asking again until this last visit to PS.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

HI! I have 3 dogs and my poodle mix gets groomed monthly. The other 2 rotate each month with him. When I got him at 3 months old, he already had behavior problems (came from a puppy mill type situation). The groomer had to muzzle him at first. She was willing to do this. I thought she did a great job with him. She has been grooming him now for 5 years! She left the first grooming place and I tracked her down (it wasn't too hard to do). Now we go to her new place of employment. She said she didn't call clients because she didn't want to get a rep for "stealing" clients away. Well, I am glad I still go to her. My poodle mix loves her and I know she loves him. She is very receptive to my input on my dogs grooming, too. For instance, if I feel she left his tail too long, next time she will cut it shorter or ask me how I want it done. We will continue to go to her for my 3. I also feel her prices are reasonable. All that being said (lol), I do tip her 20% every month! I feel she's worth it.


----------



## poozer (Nov 16, 2008)

I adopted my current dog 2 years ago and he was my 1st dog to need grooming. At first it didn't occur to me, then he had a grooming the day I had a haircut and it dawned on me, "huh? I should probably tip the groomer too." 

I pay $50 for a grooming and they do an excellent job, I tip $5-7 mainly depending on what's in my wallet. I don't carry much cash. I figure they're working hard at a service job and $5 probably mean more to them than a sandwich at Subway means to me. So I pack a lunch most days and tip my groomer and any other service person. I know it's customary not to tip the owner of a business, but I still tip in appreciation of someone being out there running their own business and not being part of a chain.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

we take our dog to a do-it-yourself groomer and the lady there is so helpful that we tip her. she is the owner (i am pretty sure) and we are doing most of the work, but she will stop whatever she is doing to come and help with anything or answer any question. my husband was a server in a restaurant and i used to be a hair stylist, we know what it is like to work in the service industry and we ALWAYS tip. the last time we went to bathe iorek the lady washed his ears and face for us. iorek is not a fan of baths so it is hard work for us, so she washed his face and ears while i worked on the rest of him. she also helped wash part of his back...she is just great!


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

It's a service job. I tip. Usually more than my hair stylist! >_< It's not that way on purpose, I just really value someone who takes their time with my pets and does a good job and has a good demeanor. I worked at a grooming shop, I'd say we got Tips every day, but not near 60%!

My dogs don't really need groomed, so I don't go often but I want them to know their work is appreciated!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't go often but when I do I tip 20%, Kramer weighs 120lbs and the other three don't behave so its worth it.


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

Tips are nice, but what really makes my day are the ones who gush over how much of a nice job I did on their dog.


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

I have been grooming for more years than I care to share, lol! I can honestly say that I would never do a substandard grooming job on a dog that belongs to a non-tipping owner. However, if a grooming "emergency" is needed by a tipping client I will do everything I can to make the time for them. If it is a non-tipping client, I can't say that I will stay late or take on that one extra dog for them. As cliche' as it sounds...the old saying "you scratch my back and I'll scratch yours" does hold some truth.

I am a very generous tipper when I need services and I hope that the tip receiver will keep a mental note, as I do, and when I need their help in an emergency. If not, that's ok, I will still tip generously...what comes around goes around!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

0hmyd0g said:


> Tips are nice, but what really makes my day are the ones who gush over how much of a nice job I did on their dog.


That is totally my thought too, because you know that those clients are going to (hopefully) recommend you too!!!



HersheyPup said:


> I have been grooming for more years than I care to share, lol! I can honestly say that I would never do a substandard grooming job on a dog that belongs to a non-tipping owner. However, if a grooming "emergency" is needed by a tipping client I will do everything I can to make the time for them. !


Ditto...

I have a few clients that, even on a busy day, I will try my best to take in; I enjoy their dogs, and I enjoy the people! I have a few that if they call in, I take them in, pretty much no matter what...and then there are those that I give to the owner who seems to attract some really...uh...'weird' clientele, and it's been hell since she's been gone trying to appease them because nothing you do is right (even if you did exactly what the owner would do) uggh


----------

